
Ask HN: Books on Eastern religion, philosophy, history, literature? - blueridge
My bookshelves are full of mostly Western authors, ideals, and literature. You know, dead white folks. I&#x27;d like to explore different texts from Eastern religions and philosophy. Wondering if anyone has any book recommendations? I&#x27;ve noticed that I&#x27;m reading fewer science and &quot;progress&quot; based books, and I&#x27;m drawn to more theological works these days. I don&#x27;t know, it feels like it&#x27;s worth taking religion more seriously than I have in the past, so I&#x27;m following my curiosity.<p>Fiction or non-fiction, I&#x27;m interested in both, and would be grateful for suggestions!
======
joflicu
Have you read Siddhartha by Herman Hesse? I really recommend that book. Follow
that up with ""What the Buddha taught" by Rahula Walpola.

~~~
blueridge
Ah, thank you! I just picked up Siddhartha, haven't started yet but it is on
my next-up list.

